# Waterfowl Choke tube recommendations



## me1410 (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking for advice/recommendations on waterfowl choke tubes. Does anyone have experience with Kicks or Carson's chokes? looking to add a decent choke to my gun for this season. I shoot a 12g, Remington 11-87 or 870 express. I've seen people make some great shots with the Carson's chokes but most research online points to Kicks. If anyone out there has had any luck with either of these any advice would be appreciated!

-Mike


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

me1410 said:


> Looking for advice/recommendations on waterfowl choke tubes. Does anyone have experience with Kicks or Carson's chokes? looking to add a decent choke to my gun for this season. I shoot a 12g, Remington 11-87 or 870 express. I've seen people make some great shots with the Carson's chokes but most research online points to Kicks. If anyone out there has had any luck with either of these any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> -Mike


I ran a Carlsons Black Cloud long range choke in my Stoeger m3000 last year and didn't have a problem with it. Used it from everything from early teal to late season honkers. Actually really nice choke with the grip on the outside. Alleviates the whole choke tube wrench fiasco. I'd send ya mine in the mail but like I said its for a Stoeger/Benelli. 

I run a Jebs in my browning maxus now though.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the Carlson waterfowl 3 pack and a speed wrench in my bag at all times. Haven't missed a shot because of my choke yet. Lol.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Different guns with different chokes and loads pattern differently. Just take that into consideration. Where one load may pattern well out of a certain choke, the next load my not and same goes with the shotgun. In the end, personally I think it's more about how you shoot your gun, lead, follow through etc.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a Patternmaster in my BPS, Classic Long Range. Absolutely love it and have had it many years now.
It's a tight pattern but I like that about it. When you hit them, they are hit HARD.


----------



## Piker10 (Mar 31, 2008)

I've got the kicks high flyer in my super Vinci. I love it. I wasn't too trilled with the gun. I couldn't hit water if I fell out of the boat. Bought that choke and saw my result dramatically improve. I hunt a lot of divers and like the tighter pattern. Can reach out and hit those birds that wanna skirt the desks.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll save you the trouble. Use your factory choke and buy some ammo and see what patterns best out of it  I think factory chokes are over looked too much now because everyone wants the latest and greatest.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Second the above. Factory modified kills whatever i want as far as i care to shoot. Start with that.


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

Patternmaster. I shoot the cheapest shells I can buy and get TIGHT patterns. Every shell I have shot I get good patterns.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

I would feel silly putting a 100 dollar choke tube in a 300 dollar 870. I'm sure you can find something better to spend that money on.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I feel compelled to ask. Are there really magic choke tubes?

I would think that $100 spent on a skeet or trap range would do more for anybody's shooting than that same $100 spent on a choke tube.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I love my kicks in my sbe2 but it's all how your gun patterns. I have a patternmaster that is okay but doesn't pattern as well for me. You just have to try a few and see what's best in your gun.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

after 40 plus years on sag bay, I have never used anything but factory chokes. just saying.


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll save you the trouble. Use your factory choke and buy some ammo and see what patterns best out of it







I think factory chokes are over looked too much now because everyone wants the latest and greatest.

Amen! I shot a Browning 2000, a Browning B80, Winchester X2 for ducks and geese and a Browning Gold for Snows. I just stick the factory modified choke and I kill the odd bird now and then...

...just my 2 cents, Jeff at WebbedConnection


----------



## ryanb48413 (Mar 28, 2013)

I overlooked my factory mod. Went and bought a kicks and thought I was fine and I was ending up with quite a few cripples. Finally patterned my gun this summer and kent #3s pattern horribly out of my kicks, but awesome out of my factory. Then I tried kent bbs. Awesome out of the kicks and decent out of my factory. Best thing to do, pattern with different loads through your factory chokes. If your not happy with that, then look into an aftermarket, just my opinion


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

deadduck365 said:


> I have the Carlson waterfowl 3 pack and a speed wrench in my bag at all times. Haven't missed a shot because of my choke yet. Lol.


that is for sure. me either. have modified in mine and have not changed many often. My only suggestion is for dumb a$# skybusters to use full choke. may be they can hit one. LOL


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I've patterned kicks,patternmastern and carlsons from my sbe II. Smaller shot #8-#2 any or all of the chokes will do the trick. Larger shot is a bit tougher.. I found my carlsons mid range and long range do the best job and pretty affordable. That being said they're not really any better than my factory tubes. I had a choke called a "comp n choke" for my Benelli nova and that choke hands down was the greatest choke I've ever used- once I can find one I'm gonna make an order for my sbe II.
On a side note; pre determine what you are trying to achieve with a choke. If decoying birds a aftermarket choke is a waste of money. If your intentions are to pass shoot longer range and large shot size then a choke may help out. Def not $100 dollars worth of help out though


----------



## chaz4ford (Dec 3, 2014)

Depends on range of shots gun and most of all the shot. 
Use factory mod and kicks full high flyer. Kicks has amazing range out of bennelli but compression is tight so my river and inland decoy shooting I use modified.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

I use an aftermarket choke tube (Carlson Mid-Range), but can also get similar results using my factory tubes. But I still prefer aftermarket chokes.

The reason why I prefer the after market tube over my factory tubes is that the Carlson choke I use, is an extended choke tube with a knurled end. Makes removing/installing a "no tool' job. My factory tubes require either a choke wrench or a quarter to re-tighten.... Not something I typically have on hand in the blind, or easily accessible in waders standing in waist deep water.

Also, another added benefit of using an extended choke tube is that it offers a little bit of protection for the end of your barrel. Better to get a nick/dent in your choke tube than the end of your barrel.

The Carlson tubes are pretty affordable and can be found for under $30 individually, or you can buy the full set too.


----------

